

Time and Attendance System Software - xssoftware

Today, most employers face a challenge in controlling employee’s attendance. Some of the major problems are; “buddy‐punching”, unauthorized
overtime, time spent on processing employees’
attendance, and human error in payroll calculation.PayPunch Time and Attendance system was developed in 2004 and since then Xpress
Software, has been providing Biometric Time
and Attendance solutions to thousands of customers
in organizations such as; government,
medical, food processing, manufacturing, and
retail. PayPunch system is being implemented
in businesses of all sizes, numbering
from just a few to thousands of employees operating in different environments; such as factories, restaurants, hotels, warehouses, offices and construction sites. PayPunch is a Time &#38; Attendance tracking system that works in conjunction with biometric time clock: Fingerprint Readers and Hand Readers, as
well as, non‐biometric devices: Proximity and HID Card Readers. Instead of employees punching in a time‐card or logging their attendance by hand, they simply place their finger on the Fingerprint Reader sensor, place their hand into the Hand Reader or flash a card in front of the proximity or HID card reader and PayPunch does the rest!
PayPunch is a simple solution that pays for itself over and over again by allowing your organization to:<p>• Automate payroll processing
• Eliminate buddy‐punching
• Eliminate time‐cards
• Eliminate early punch‐ins
• Eliminate unauthorized overtime
• Eliminate hours of payroll calculations<p>Accurately reports employee time/attendance to Payroll &#38; HR PayPunch on average will pay for itself within 1‐3 months. It completely eliminates the time and effort required by the
Shift Supervisor to monitor the time‐clock activity at punch in/out times and significantly reduces the manual involvement of payroll and human resources departments, consequently leading to substantial cost savings and improved productivity.<p>PayPunch Features
• Daily and weekly statistics and reports
• Manual adjustments (by Authorized Personnel only)
• Shifts schedule support
• Attendance exceptions tracking
• Multi‐factories support and multi‐devices support
• Vacation and paid holidays tracking
• Multi‐level password protection
• Flexible configuration of the rounding rules and grace periods
• Attendance data export to Payroll software
PayPunch Overview
PayPunch Time and Attendance
System is comprised
of 3 main parts:
1. Punch Clock device such as Fingerprint Reader, Hand Reader or Proximity Card Rader.
2. Universal Biometric Driver (UBD) software
which provides communication between device and
computer with the database.
3. PayPunch software which provides the necessary
user interface to review and modify punches, print various reports and export data to a payroll
system.<p>Each employee punches in when they start work and punches out when they finish work at a
time clock device located at an entry point. (This can be done many times throughout a day to
account for breaks and lunches.) Universal Biometric Driver (UBD) software periodically connects to the device(s) and downloads logs into the PayPunch. Authorized user, can then login
into the PayPunch program to view all employees punctual attendance, and make appropriate
adjustments. Different reports can be printed out such as Time Card, Latecomers, Absent, and
others. In addition, PayPunch offers a report builder tool to allow users to create their own custom reports. Payroll data can be exported to excel, CSV or other preferred formats later to be imported into the company Payroll System.
PayPunch can work with unlimited number of devices. In addition, different types of devices
can work together. For example, Fingerprint Reader can be installed in the office and Hand
Reader can be installed in the warehouse. Data from both devices can be extracted into the same
system. Time clock devices can be connected to PayPunch remotely. All Fingerprint Readers and Proximity
Card Readers have a built‐in ethernet module and for the Hand Reader ethernet module can
be added as an option. As long as the remote location has internet, PayPunch can connect to the
devices and retrieve the attendance logs. In addition, Hand Reader can have optional dial‐up modem module and PayPunch will connect to the device using dial up modem.
======
xssoftware
www.paypunch.com

